

Camper bike - mcantelon
http://www.kevincyr.net/index.php?/project/camper-bike/

======
tdedecko
Here is another "Camper Bike" but with a different design. You could actually
stay a night in it for $10.

<http://daviswiki.org/Human_Powered_Housing_Project>

------
yread
Even better is the camper kart
<http://www.kevincyr.net/index.php?/ongoing/camper-kart/>

------
dasil003
Changing a tire looks like an ordeal.

~~~
noodle
he probably could use a standard car jack.

i'd imagine biking up hills would be the true ordeal.

~~~
davidw
Even going down hills would not be much fun... if you hit a curve with any
speed at all, off the side of the road you go. Also, any good side winds look
like they'd push the thing around.

------
Ixiaus
Creative, I like it (whether it's truly functional or not).

------
bprater
Burning man will never be the same. Any hackers going, btw?

------
jrockway
No brakes?

~~~
SwellJoe
Probably coaster brakes. Turn the pedals backward a bit, and it stops the
wheel, as found on kids bikes and beach cruisers and the like.

There's also some sort of cable running down the center from the front to
back...but I can't really determine what that's for. Unlikely to be gears,
though.

------
onreact-com
While this thing here is only a work of art there are many cargo bikes out
there that can carry a substantial load, the Yuba can up to 300kg.
<http://www.yubaride.com/>

~~~
furyg3
Can't handle anything like 300kg, but tons of people here (in Holland) are
running around with these:

<http://www.bakfiets.nl/modellen.php>

As well as oversized tricycles to move really heavy objects.

~~~
onreact-com
Yeah, the classic. We have plenty of those around here (Berlin) as well but
they're quite expensive (hand made!). Other cargo bikes get manufactured and
are thus cheaper.

------
mosheg101
It gives "tipping" a new meaning...

------
monkeygrinder
I can't vote this up enough

